# Powder DNP or Crystal DNP?



## pumperalbo (May 6, 2018)

Hello

to the DNP professionals

what do you like better DNP Powder or DNP Crystal?

How do you best recognize good quality DNP?

500mg Crystal DNP is not the same as 500mg DNP Powder normally


----------



## Viduus (May 6, 2018)

How’s the progress coming?


----------



## pumperalbo (May 6, 2018)

Viduus said:


> How’s the progress coming?





very good, the fat goes away, stay 25 days at low dose

250mg crystal dnp daily


----------



## Viduus (May 6, 2018)

pumperalbo said:


> very good, the fat goes away, stay 25 days at low dose
> 
> 250mg crystal dnp daily



I meant with the weights :32 (20):


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 6, 2018)

They both work. Crystal seemed to have less sides for me but I don't have as much powder experience as I do crystal.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 6, 2018)

Crystal contains 25% less actual DNP then the powder (which might be why you have less sides POB). I prefer the powder as a result but the chances of you having access to high quality of both in this market is zero, which makes the topic kind of redundant. 

Be grateful you have access to one type and try to avoid excessive mental masturbation on the topic.


----------



## pumperalbo (May 6, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Crystal contains 25% less actual DNP then the powder (which might be why you have less sides POB). I prefer the powder as a result but the chances of you having access to high quality of both in this market is zero, which makes the topic kind of redundant.
> 
> Be grateful you have access to one type and try to avoid excessive mental masturbation on the topic.




I have tried some darknet sources until now,
However, I think of taylormade the best he has crystal dnp, but he has none available.

There are not many who sell good dnp, most of the powder you get is under-dosed.

I also know how to deal with dnp, of course, do not take it for the first time, I just wanted to ask what you find better.


----------



## pumperalbo (May 8, 2018)

Viduus said:


> I meant with the weights :32 (20):





Today 92,7kg 


the last weekend had eaten too much, but I am from now on the diet to continue for about 20 days then it is finished with dnp

Maybe I stop today to take dnp even and continue without tools, because the hunger kills me on dnp and eca and sibutramine does not really help more


----------



## BeardsNBiceps (May 15, 2018)

I prefer powder over crystal. Crystal has its benefits such as; faster onset time and the side effects are pretty predictable and you can time them the way you take your doses. Crystal also clears a lot faster. 

Powder on the other hand has a build up period so its important to start low and slowly taper up. Powder just seems to work a lot better I can drop 2lbs of scale weight a day on 600mg of powder (not bodyfat quite a bit of that weight can be wrung out of my sheets in the morning lol) where as I worked up to 750 crystal and felt almost no side effects minus the 2 hours post ingestion. Those 2 particular cycles I ran for 14 days and the results/rebound was significantly better with powder however I felt like hell the entire time.


----------

